# 722K interrupted recording issue



## slong115 (Aug 4, 2011)

I also posted this problem on the DISH Network Support Forum.

My 722K has recently started doing a strange thing. Several times a week when I check some of my new recordings I will have one or more shows recorded where instead of just one single recording it will have up to 3 partial recordings for the same program.....if it is a 1 hour show one of the recordings will typically show 0:00 for the time, a second one will show 4 or 5 minutes and then the last one will show 50+ minutes with some gaps in the program that apparently did not get recorded. I am not sure what is happening here but I am seeing this happen more and more often since the problem first appeared. 

I have not noticed anything like this happening yet while I am actually watching tv while also recording a show but I have seen my 722K reboot itself a few times while I was watching TV. I got the 722K in August and have seen it reboot itself maybe 3 times since I had it installed. I wonder if it is rebooting itself while recording when I am not watching it and if that is causing my partial recordings.

Anyone have any ideas what is going on with my DVR?


----------



## fuzzface (Feb 2, 2011)

What are your HD temps (menu-6-3 then page down a few pages)? Sounds like your unit is getting too hot and rebooting to cool down a bit. Not good signs...


----------



## slong115 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the help, Fuzzface!

My HD Temps are showing as:

HDD high temp: 140F

HDD low temp: 77F

HDD average temp: 123F

I am not sure what normal should be


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check a history of your signals also under System Info One -> Details.


----------



## slong115 (Aug 4, 2011)

P Smith said:


> Check a history of your signals also under System Info One -> Details.


Thank you for the help, P Smith. If I am looking at the right place it is telling me that the status is "GOOD" after it went through a few minutes of testing. Is that what you wanted me to check?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not exactly - other window under Details button.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I would say your receiver is rebooting while recording. You can check by looking at the schedule under DVR, go back to when they recorded and it will tell you if it rebooted.

As mentioned a possible reason is temperature/poor ventilation. It could also signal a bad hard drive. Often a loss of the 9 day guide goes along with that.

But first thing to do is unplug the receiver, wait a few minutes, then plug it back in. That sometimes (often) fixes alot of things that the overnight update does not.


----------



## slong115 (Aug 4, 2011)

tampa8 said:


> I would say your receiver is rebooting while recording. You can check by looking at the schedule under DVR, go back to when they recorded and it will tell you if it rebooted.
> 
> As mentioned a possible reason is temperature/poor ventilation. It could also signal a bad hard drive. Often a loss of the 9 day guide goes along with that.
> 
> But first thing to do is unplug the receiver, wait a few minutes, then plug it back in. That sometimes (often) fixes alot of things that the overnight update does not.


Great call on that advice, Tampa8. Going back through the history of my scheduled recordings, I see where the partial recordings says "Stopped" and then when I look at the details it tells me they were stopped due to 'STB Reboot" so it appears that my 722K is rebooting for 'whatever' reason.

I did power it off/on again to see if this will help. If not, I think I will plug it into a different outlet next as I have another one within reach of the power cord. If none of this things fix the problem I will look into getting the 722K replaced.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

The DVR isn't in a enclosed space is it? Running hot can make it flakey too. So can stacking it on top of or under something that runs hot too. Actually I wouldn't be surprised to see that putting something on it or to close to the sides makes it run hot also.


----------



## fuzzface (Feb 2, 2011)

TBoneit said:


> The DVR isn't in a enclosed space is it? Running hot can make it flakey too. So can stacking it on top of or under something that runs hot too. Actually I wouldn't be surprised to see that putting something on it or to close to the sides makes it run hot also.


722ks run hot even if not plugged in and still in their original box. :lol:


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Trying a different outlet is excellent advice, I should have mentioned it.


----------



## slong115 (Aug 4, 2011)

tampa8 said:


> Trying a different outlet is excellent advice, I should have mentioned it.


My 722K is on an open glass shelf underneath my TV and the only thing on top of it is my Slingbox. The 722K always feels quite warm but not hot. I suspect that is just normal operating temps for it.

Unplugging the DVR and plugging it back in after about 30 seconds didn't fix the issue this time, either. I suspected it would not since I have done that in the past. I am going to switch outlets today and see it that helps the problem.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Be sure you don't have conflicting timers. If you only have a few timers it might be worth the time to delete them and put fresh ones in. It's possible nothing will work because the hard drive is going bad, though I would expect to see the guide showing "No information available" often too.

Also did you do a memory dump? I don't have a 722, but if it's the same as the 612;

Menu
System setup
Diagnostics
Info
Right Arrow (where select is)(Browse)
Left Arrow (Themes)

Some information will come up, then hit Info again. It might say "volatile memory has been corrupted." It then might say when you do a front panel reset or unplug the receiver it will be cleared. So then unplug the receiver.

In the times I have done that, it has never erased any user information. This is not the same as a complete system reset to factory. You may have to do a separate switch test after this, but usually not.

Someone can correct me, but I believe when the information comes up, one of the first blocks at the bottom row will have a number. If it's a high number you may have an unfix-able problem. I seem to remember 3 is a normal number.

There is an HDD test from that screen also, it's posted here somewhere at DbsTalk.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

This happens to me ocassionally. With me, it's dropouts from the channels and its only my locals that come through the locals package and almost always either Fox or CBS.


----------



## slong115 (Aug 4, 2011)

tampa8 said:


> Be sure you don't have conflicting timers. If you only have a few timers it might be worth the time to delete them and put fresh ones in. It's possible nothing will work because the hard drive is going bad, though I would expect to see the guide showing "No information available" often too.
> 
> Also did you do a memory dump? I don't have a 722, but if it's the same as the 612;
> 
> ...


I thought you had actually solved the problem. Changed wall outlets and I went through all of my timers and deleted a bunch of old ones and also set the start and end times on all of them to 0 minutes instead of having some of them record 1 minute longer, etc. For about 1 1/2 days that seemed to fix the problem but that was not the case. I am still getting partial recordings again..... 

I did not see where the memory dump option is on the 722K. Maybe someone can chime in here and let me know and then I will check that next.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's hidden option, not in menu - follow those steps, press remote's buttons.


----------



## slong115 (Aug 4, 2011)

Finally just contacted Dish support and spent about 10 minutes with them via online chat. The tech very quickly determined that my 722K is defective and a new one is on the way and should be here Monday.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Well you certainly tried most everything!! Hope the new(er) one fixes the problem for you.


----------



## slong115 (Aug 4, 2011)

tampa8 said:


> Well you certainly tried most everything!! Hope the new(er) one fixes the problem for you.


Got the new 722K and had it up and running last night......and within a few hours it was already showing the same problem as the last one. I have a Sling adapter and a Logitech Revue attached to the 722K so I am going to disconnect both of them to see if perhaps one of those devices is causing the problem but I am not holding out much hope that either one of those is the culprit.

Did a Google search on 'Event stopped due to STB reboot' and discovered that I am not the only one having this issue but so far the only solutions I am coming across involve repeatedly swapping out the 722K until you get one that doesn't have this particular issue. This is quite frustrating!!


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Try unplugging everything on that circuit breaker line except for your TV and the DVR before you go to bed.

If it stops rebooting while recording, not very likely, you can start adding what was plugged in until it starts rebooting again.

Best of luck
Bob


----------



## slong115 (Aug 4, 2011)

I finally got around to removing my Logitech Revue from my setup and it appears that having it connected was causing the problem. It has been 3 days since I disconnected the Revue and I have not had one single recording issue due to "STB reboot" since that was done. I would have expected to have 3-5 interrupted recordings in this amount of time especially since I setup a lot of extra timers to ensure that I enough recordings going on to make the problem show up.

Now the big question is: Is this problem I have being caused by the Logitech Revue or the 722K (or both just not liking each other)? 

I am going to reconnect the Revue and then do a factory reset on it to see if that fixes anything but I cannot do that until tomorrow. I record the "X Factor" for my wife because she is working when it is broadcast and if the 722K/Revue combo screws that up (again) she will not be amused


----------

